# Trophy Charters: be forewarned



## DrifterOne (Jun 2, 2006)

Trolled along the firing range last Sunday. First time out with Capt Walt Ermansons aboard the TROPHY. All 6 of us limited out by 10:30am. No doubt the Capt knows his walleyes. HOWEVER, despite telling us before the trip that "if we limit out early, we fish the whole 9 hours for whatever you want: perch, bass...", the good Capt packed us up and had us back to the dock at 11am. AND, he demanded full price plus a fuel surcharge: $630 for six men! We tried to reason with him, but he could care less about anything we said.

Just a warning for those thinking about going out with Capt Walt on the Trophy: he is all about catching fish, and NOT about the clients' overall experience. Frankly, he also may tell you what you want to hear to get your business (but this game only works once). So if you don't mind the possibility of paying $600+ for 3 1/2 hours of fishing, then go for it. 

Sorry for the rant. Just want others to be forewarned.

BTW, any suggestions for a solid, reputable charter would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I took out five customers a few years ago, two of which I flew in from Iowa. Same result with Trophy!  Had the group climb aboard my boat and they had a great time with smallmouth and white bass.  I should have paid the bum with a check and then stopped payment.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you guys pay BEFORE he took you out? If not I think I would have made my own price. But in Shorts case I guess you cant look ba din front of clients.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

After the fish were cleaned I put them in the cooler and left while being thanked for not leaving a tip.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Know Hes Expensive But We Never Pd A Surcharge..whats That All About?
He Sure Is About All Catching Fish.ive Went W/the Guy Several Times.one Of My Past Customers Always Went With Him.when They Didnt Have 6 People He Would Call Me.he Saved Me The Drive And Not To Drive A Boat All Day For Myself...most Of The Time We Limited..always Went Out About 15 Miles..saw Very Few Boats.one Time We Came In Early And He Gave Half Of Our Money Back For Coming In Early And Not Many Fish.he Doesnt Have The Greatest Personality But He Catches Fish.since His Prices Now R A Hundred A Piece Alot Quit Going.if U Want To Catch Fish Use Him.if Your Other Priorities Are In Order Use Someone Else.i Dont Remember Of Coming In Early Too Much..maybe He Changed His Options Dont Know.i Do Know He Doesnt Have Too Many Openings From Yr To Yr..that Must Tell Ya Something.most Of His Clients Are From Outa State..if Ya Want Any More Info Pm Me....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would hate to go out with him and limit on the spikes for that price. i would have been throwin some back.untill he found some bigger ones.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

DrifterOne,
That story makes me sick! I am sorry to hear that,,,,,bunch of bulschlockey(is that a word?) Make it 1 cause I can't swear....LOL

Freyed Knot,,,well said! HAHAHA,,,throw some back,,,,,GOOD 1! I almost choked on my coffee!

Care about folks? Charter? 
I have gravitated to Bad Boy Charters, why? He gives, he cares, he is ethical,he catches fish too! Humble man,great credentials. My kind of people.
I believe he charges 400.00-425.00 a trip somewhere around there and runs a sweet BAHA. Docked in captains row, Vermilion.
He is constantly educating himself, has every lure known to modern man.

I have NO vested interest in his biz nor does he in mine! 

If you fish with him and he is not what I say he is, I WILL PAY FOR YOUR TRIP!


Does he do business at my shop? Yes, and at EVERY OTHER BAIT SHOP HE FINDS. "They all need to make it" per him.

www.badboyfishingcharters.com

Take care, DRIFTER1 welcome to OGF. 
Hopefully the next post you put will be a good 1.  
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
1612 State rd
Vermilion,Oh 44089
440-963-0088
Over 3 million worms served!!!!!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

i hate to sling mud but I met "Trophy" charters at one of the Cleveland IX shows about 7 years ago or so. I started talking to him about jigging fish in the spring and was asking what his favorite techniques were and he told me I'd have to book a trip with him and then he would show me. I didnt ask for his best holes or GPS #s but merely favorite methods. I hurried up and booked a trip to find out (YEA RIGHT). The same day I went up to Double D (Dave Dememter) and was talking to him and he told me everything I wanted to know. I know he's been around for 20+ years, I met him back in the 80's in the and if I needed a trustworthy captain he would be one I'd look up.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A really fine individual. Though I was never out with him I have talked with him and have the same opinion as B Thomas. Dave shared his methogs and seemed to enjoy doing it.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm a little puzzled as to why no one has suggested either Capt. Troy of Erie's Future or Eric of ReefStalker???

Both are very good Charters and both Have a desire to help you. They also are not stickin' it to the workin' man.

Just seems that we should look to our own first.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe boy charters is another advertiser that we have that provides a great trip as well


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

We went out with reefstalker over spring break, but we only caught 7 fish. Eric felt so bad, he only charged us $80 to cover the gas. Come to find out, the bite had slowed lake wide! One of the head boats had 25 people, been out the same amount of time, and only had 6 fish! Eric told us to book another date, and he would make sure we found the fish next time. Ever had a guarentee to catch fish? Eric is a class act, and we have another trip booked!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is what I call a true professional Captain.  If anyone could find fault with the consideration shown by Eric, they should take up pasture pool.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale,

Have you been out with Joe Boy?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the sara J is a great charter also...very reputable


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe Boy...I believe Stretch has. If you saw stretch walleye fish, im sure Joe Boy had their hands full 

Eric and Reefstalker are a class act. Do a search on the site for "Reefstalker" for more info. A lot of members have used them recently.

A buddy of mine charters a lot with YKnot (Frank), and I've heard nothing but great things about his outfit (and drift bags!).


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

sorry Shortdrift, had to ask, what is pasture pool? thanks pik-n-fin


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

pik-n-fin said:


> sorry Shortdrift, had to ask, what is pasture pool? thanks pik-n-fin


Pasture Pool is GOLF.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> Pasture Pool is GOLF.


Thats a new term to me, I golf quite a bit and never heard it called that.
Got a new word to use!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyday, someone, somewhere, learns something new.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Soap, the reason you never heard the term is because you play the game. Golf= a nice long walk ruined by a little white ball!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ERIE REBEL said:


> Hey Soap, the reason you never heard the term is because you play the game. Golf= a nice long walk ruined by a little white ball!!


Never the less I will still use it!!!!  
Boy am I dumb!


----------



## DrifterOne (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, you guys are good folk.  Just a shame I didn't find this site BEFORE getting burned. I now have a very short list of charters that actually care about their customers: Reefstalker, Bad Boy, Double D, and Joe Boy Charters.

BTW, Freyedknot, we wanted to be selective about the last few keepers before reaching our limit, but the Capt said that if it was keeper size, then we HAD to keep it, since "most of them would probably die if thrown back, since boating them is too stressful on 'em." C'mon now, I know you have to handle the little 'eyes gently and with wet hands, but can anyone else confirm that he was feeding us a load of BULL?


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Its not that hot yet so the eyes should be fine. Plus, it's not like they fight their heart out like some other fish. People toss them back all the time. You should have had a few "slip" out of your hands back into the water. Just claim that you are really clumsy.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that guy sounds like a greedy jerk


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

im not really taking trophys side but 1 thing i can tell ya,no one is getting rich running a charter boat//expenses eat up most profits...


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

DrifterOne said:


> Wow, you guys are good folk.  Just a shame I didn't find this site BEFORE getting burned. I now have a very short list of charters that actually care about their customers: Reefstalker, Bad Boy, Double D, and Joe Boy Charters.


Those are all great guys, but also consider Pooh Bear and Evil Eye to add to your list for Captains that care.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm really glad to hear people saying nice things about ReefStalker. I just booked a trip with him coming up end of the month. My biggest fear is getting ripped off, but I saw he advertised on this site and heard other say good things about the captain here and if I can't trust the guys here I don't know where I can trust anyone. You guys are great. Thanks for the warning and for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Capt.troy (Apr 14, 2004)

DrifterOne said:


> Wow, you guys are good folk.  Just a shame I didn't find this site BEFORE getting burned. I now have a very short list of charters that actually care about their customers: Reefstalker, Bad Boy, Double D, and Joe Boy Charters.
> 
> Glad to see a list of Charters has been selected on OGF...! Funny, don't seem to see them helping out the OGF members for free on here, or on here at all. At least I know where my efforts get me. Thanks anyway to the few that has said thanks...and people wonder why we have such a greedy society and why few people volunteer anymore! Good luck with your chaters. One thing that is positive is you dont here much negative about them and thats whats important. I do know all of them but one...and its good to see I can raise my prices now!
> ...waiting for their fishing reports and insider scoops to us all....


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I can only speak from personal experience and Eric with Reefstalker is more than a class act. He took us out and fished all day eventhough it was slow and got us on the fish, he is one of the only men than can talk on the phone, radio to another charter and reel in a fish at the exact same time. He does his best to find the fish and keep your line in the water. Definately will go out with him again and best price for the all day charter as well that I could find.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There are lots of places to find charter information. 

We have a few that advertise here on OGF, and we appreciate their business. And yes, I recommend them all.

Our trip this Spring with Capt. Eric on Reef Stalker was absolutely awesome. Even prior to his getting on board with us, I had heard good things about them.

Our own "Stretch" has gone out with JOE-BOY charters, and they really got on the smallies from what he said. That's good, because I, like ShakeDown, have seen Jim walleye fish! LOL. And after talking with Capt. Bob at the Columbus show, he's very customer oriented.

The only other charter I have taken was last year on the "SARA J", and Capt. Gary provided an excellent fishing experience. They are NOT a paying advertiser here on OGF, but I do recommend them. And, Gary, if you read this sometime between trips, we would LIKE to have you as an advertiser here.  

All I can say is do your research. Ask questions, search the Internet, make phone calls.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

-Bait Dave


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

And the carma is restored...........


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

May the fish be with ya.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres All Kind Of Help Catching Walleyes On Walleyecentral.com
And Yes Other Charter Guys Who Dont Advertize On Ogf Have Helped People Out


----------



## Capt.troy (Apr 14, 2004)

the wife is right...I certainly have a hard time doing two things at once!
Sorry for the unprofessional comments. doubles in a row with a 3 hours of sleep at night makes me a little edgy ( that cant be spelled right ).
Those guys are all good charters. Capt. Gary is a good dude!
Very unprofessional of me for sure!


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

On this forum I have very pleased to see help from all ends,opinions too.

I respect your words ,I am happy I nuked my unprofessional inappropriate comments.

It is an US thing on this site, not a ME thing.
Thanks Troy,
Bait Dave


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just something to think about....

We do have a lot of charter captains that are members here, some of which advertise their services with us. As advertisers, these captains do see more traffic and "buzz" than others...some choose to post, some don't, and that's ok. Fact is, some of these same captains have supported our membership with their donations of free trips, special rates, and providing their clients (in a lot of cases OGF members) great experiences for their money.

If the amount of posts a captain has on here is your criteria for classifying them as a good or reputable outfit, that's ok. Just look outside the box for a second, and you'll realize that captains can still provide that same level of service, regardless of how frequently (if at all) they post.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I would recommend Rod Bender Charters out of Wild Wings Marina..............Awesome charter cervice and we _*always * _  get treated right, every time out.

419 423 9617


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

I would recommend The Misty Anne Charter out of Shrocks Marina.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

From being out quite a bit this year and from the threads I know that Capt. Troy and the Reefstalker crew are a class act but my personal favorite is Legacy charters with Captain Jason McCann. Not only is he very personable but the guy can flat out fish. I have been up around his dock space over 14 times this year and I honestly can not remember him not having a limit of fish. On a side note, I was up for the jig bite and every bait shop was out of the famous purple hair jigs, I ran into Captain Jason in the parking lot by the Warf started BSing with him and briefly brought up how I had only 3 of the jigs left, he goes over to his car and pulls out a handful of them for me and my buddy and WOULD NOT EXCEPT any money. Remind you that I have not gone out with him this year. Just thought it was a great gesture trying to help a fellow fisherman have the best chances.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Thumbs up on Legacy!!!! He is a very nice man.
He was on his way in when we were going out,,,,with his LIMIT!


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll one up you with reguard to Eric. I was docked next to him this Spring with my buddy. He came in with a crew that limited out. We came in with 4 fish. He wrote down the GPS coordinates AND a quick lesson on working the jig. Back out to the reef and we finished out !!!

I have never seen or heard of a Captain doing this. I recommend Reefstalker to anyone going out of PC.

Bill Inks


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

tvfisherman said:


> I'm really glad to hear people saying nice things about ReefStalker. I just booked a trip with him coming up end of the month. My biggest fear is getting ripped off, but I saw he advertised on this site and heard other say good things about the captain here and if I can't trust the guys here I don't know where I can trust anyone. You guys are great. Thanks for the warning and for putting my mind at ease.


I would almost be willing to tell you that if Eric ripped you off I would pay for your charter.... he is a very profesional captain who will do everything for you, and he is a good guy to BS with.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

If anyone wants to pitch in on gas and bait?.....Lets go fishing...I do pretty good...And I have a nice boat......


----------

